# Parlante y microfono en multisim



## alej0 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo la siguiente duda, 

en el multisim, existe un microfono y un parlante, como los que muestro en la foto:




mi pregunta es, alguien sabe como se usa?, y si es que se puede usar directamente el microfono con el microfono del PC?, y el parlante digamos que quiero que suene una onda de 440 (un La), con un generador de señales, como debo hacer para que funcione?

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Saludos!!


----------



## FernandoD (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola,

Asi es como funciona:

- Doble clic en el símbolo de micrófono.
- Configura el tiempo de duración de la grabación.
- En "Device" selecciona el dispositivo de audio y la tasa de muestreo.
- Clic en "Record sound" para iniciar la grabación.

Después de esto Multisim guardará los datos grabados y estarán listos para la simulación. 

En la bocina (parlante):

- Doble clic en el símbolo de bocina.
- Configura duración, muestreo y dispositivo de audio.
- Corre la simulación en Multisim, espera que pase el tiempo de simulación configurado.
- Clic en Play Sound.

Como puedes ver, primero se tiene que grabar el sonido (antes de correr la simulación).

Puedes conectar el Generador de Funciones directamente a la bocina, configura la bocina, ejecuta la simulación, espera que la simulación se ejecute y ejecuta el sonido.

Por cierto, me di cuenta que tu Multisim está en inglés, puedes instalar el soporte en español en el siguiente enlace:

http://decibel.ni.com/content/docs/DOC-10605

Avísame si esto resuelve la duda.

¿Qué versión utilizas (10, 11)?


----------



## Earl (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh! Gracias Fernando en algún momento me lo había preguntado, hasta ahora lo supe y ya lo comprobé, muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## alej0 (Jun 18, 2010)

Vale FernandoD!!!, super wena tu explicacion, estube mucho tiempo preguntandome como se usaba!!

uso el Multisim 11.

Saludos!!


----------

